# Setwale doubles the charm



## .   1

Setwale charm has reached a double postversary with another intriguingly vague request for definition.  An at times fascinating exercise in deduction for all.

.,,


----------



## geve

Félicitations, *chica* !


----------



## heidita

Eso digo yo: Von Frau zu Frau!!

I don't think it is so difficult to recognize a woman, we have such a bad character!!! hehehehe

Now this came up when I googled "weird women", this really makes you think!!

We are so much more like this, aren't we, Charmy?! (I'm the little one!! hehehe)


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful Setwale Charm! Your posts are among those I always look forward to reading! Thank you.


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for all of the charm, Setwale.  _Happy Postiversary! _


----------



## Etcetera

Happy postiversary, Setwale!


----------



## Mei

Congratulations girl! Thanks for all your time! 

Mei


----------



## Mate

De una isla misteriosa
Siempre envuelta por la bruma,
Llega la voz de la Diosa
Y todo lo demás...¡se esfuma!

¡Felicitaciones Setwale_charm! Y...


* !Sigue encantándonos! *​ 

Mateamargo, el _embrujáu_


----------



## betulina

Enhorabuena, Setwale! Que vengan muchos más!


----------



## Xerinola

¡muchas Felicidades!

Saludos
X:


----------



## Kajjo

Congratulations, dear Setwale! It's really nice to have you here...

Herzliche Glückwünsche und weiterhin viel Spaß hier!

Kajjo


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

*Kiora na, Setwale!*

Here's the most beautiful place I visited in Polynesia (which is saying a LOT) .... with a virtual ticket for a virtual picnic there.

Double congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## frida-nc

Good going, Setwale Charm!
Your collaborations are great.  Keep them coming!
A big THANKS from all of us.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congratulations!
A.A.


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, SC!
Emma


----------



## JamesM

Nun-Translator said:


> Wonderful Setwale Charm! Your posts are among those I always look forward to reading! Thank you.


 
Ditto to this!  Thanks for all your contributions to the board!

- James


----------



## Hakro

Congratulations, Setwale Charm. I also wish that you'll have the charming courage to keep Finnish as one of your (favourite) languages in the future, too.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Gerçek bir uzman! 

Tebrikler. *


----------



## Siberia

Sorry,missed your birthday Charming, congrats and hope to see you soon
Siberia


----------



## .   1

G'day Setwale,
You make me think.
...........To Think
I am therefore I think I know
I know therefore I think I am
I am therefore I know I think
I think I am therefore I know
I know I am therefore I think
I think therefore I know I am

.,,


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il faudra un jour que tu me dises comment on prononce ton pseudo...
Je préfère donc t'écrire que lire tes posts est toujours un plaisir pour moi, Setwale_Charm, plutôt que de te le dire.


----------



## Jana337

The UN must be really broke when they hire one translator and make her learn all languages.  Anyway, at least they picked the right one.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh yes, yes, I am aware of the existence of this thread there, just always desperately short of time to give adequate thanks to everybody. 

.,, I am not sure this is quite a compliment but nevertheless, thank you for noticing my postiversary. I didn`t think anybody would.

Heidita, I am not sure, I am golden blond and therefore, I am going to contest your right of first choice. 

Mateamargo, tomare tiempo para entender completamente el sentido profundo de la poema 

Kajjo, mein lang gehegter Traum ist dich in Punkten einzuholen 

Hakro, nothing is capable of killing my love for Finnish!

.,, I will need a couple of pints to penetrate into that.

Karine, {setweil}

 Jana, this is only because certain members are not prompt with their membership payments. This is why, although not being an actual translator, I still have to do all the work myself.

 And a big big thanks to all of you for the warmth, kindness and help that you give and the fascination of the forum which is created with your hands, heads, tongues and keyboards.


----------



## cheshire

ケッコー、ニャンともワンだ振る、Setwale ちゃん！請多照顧！


----------



## .   1

Setwale_Charm said:


> .,, I am not sure this is quite a compliment but nevertheless, thank you for noticing my postiversary. I didn`t think anybody would.


When I want to insult you I may let you know. 
This is for real.  A postversary is no place for insults.
You sometimes hurt my brain but if I thought that you were just a waste of space I would simply ignore you.
Thank goodnes for people like you to kake this journey just that little bit less boring.

See ya mate,

Robert


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh God! Can't believe this was 10 years back!!


----------

